# Hitching out of Phoenix Arizona !??



## Linda/Ziggy (May 16, 2009)

Hey all,

Any one have any advice re hitching out of Phoenix ??

We will either be heading out to LA or San Diego
or straight to New Mexico for the Rainbow Gathering seed camp/set up.

Any tips on truck stops outside the city ???

You can email us at:
[email protected]

Many Thanks
Linda & Mike


----------



## Dameon (May 17, 2009)

You can take a public bus from Phoenix out to Avondale (the 17a), which is about as far as you can get from downtown along the 10. It's pretty crappy hitching, but also about the best you're going to get. You may have to walk a little bit along the interstate (there's a frontage road, W McDowell) to find a workable on-ramp, and it'll probably be slow going at first, but if you can get a short ride out to Palo Verde (about 25 miles out), you'll have more luck there. Google says there's a truck stop in Avondale, but I never did find it, and wound up just hitting the on-ramp. Once I got to Palo Verde, I had a pretty easy time getting a ride to a truck stop just before the Colorado River, and from there on out it was easy.

I'd recommend taking the 10 to LA rather than the 8 to San Diego, since the 10 gets more traffic. If you get to Palo Verde, try to get a ride all the way to at least Quartzsite, since there's really nothing between the two places.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (May 17, 2009)

Thank You !

By the way my email is:
[email protected]

misssprint above on original email.

Linda/Ziggy:deadhorse:


----------



## Snipe Junkie (May 18, 2009)

me and my friend were told that it is an arrestable offense to fly any kind of sign in phoenix whether asking for a ride or money(dont know how true that is), but either way , your better off getting out of the city and hitching there. we were trying to get to flaggstaff to hop bnsf ebd, and there aren't any on ramps to the 17 in phoenix(at least not where we were) we took the greyhound to flagstaff and caught out of there.


good luck


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks,

Yeah we hear it's arrestable to fly a sign , but
see peeps doing it all the time.

When you tried to hitch up the 1 17, where did you try from ???

Thanks
Linda


----------



## piratehobo (Jun 27, 2009)

man no one ever wants to come out here to san diego! im so alone out here! if anyone does come out here, lemme know!


----------



## Dameon (Jun 28, 2009)

It's just the wrong time of year for San Diego. That place is great during the winter, but why would you want to be there during the summer?


----------



## Clean (Jul 7, 2009)

have fun hitchin outta phoenix 110 degrees, you would think outlaw desert folk would pick you up but they dont and there just your run of the mill yuppies. it took me 5 days to hitch to indio 2, 5 mile rides and one 200 mile ride to indio then no luck for a day there at a major truck stop. Learn the trains get a train outta phoenix, but there even weird outta there as well. Normally I have no problem with long hitches, but it sucks when its to hot to sleep. once you get to cali though weather is nice, people still suck but that dont change much.


----------



## Puddles (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm from Phoenix, I've gone in and out, Last two trips, I went up to happy valley rd & the 17 and just started walking. the further past black canyon city the harder the walk, but fewer cops. the cops will almost always arrest anyone for anything, because the state gets money for every arrest, even if they 'loose your paperwork' after 3 days in the hold. So watch your asses. Also, careful on the 10, there is nothing out there. high risk year round, especially in summer. flag is one of the best places to get out at. it's big enough and has good traffic. other than that good luck and travel well.


----------



## the jester (Mar 20, 2014)

UPDATE: If your going west, take the McDowell (the 17) bus all the way to 99th ave. Met a kid who took me the rest of the way out to the loves on I 10. The highway patrol was cool and i never got booted from the truck stop either, sign out and all.


----------

